# Russian martial arts in los angeles?



## berry king (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi, i have recently become interested in russian martial arts, but have not been able to find a school that teaches it in the los angeles area. If anyone can help me out, i'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14893


----------



## berry king (Oct 25, 2002)

Looks cool, ill probably check it out as a good intro to systema, but what i could really use is a school, and somewhere in or very close to L.A. , so i can drive back and forth multiple times a week. Ever since i found out about russian martial arts i have been reading everything i can about it and have been looking very hard to find a school around here. Vladimir sounds awesome! im considering moving to canada just to learn from him! I must learn some russian martial art!


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by berry king _
> *Vladimir sounds awesome!*



He is.

:boing1:



> _Originally posted by berry king _
> *im considering moving to canada just to learn from him!*



Well, you can visit but you can't stay. Sorry.
 



> _Originally posted by berry king _
> *I must learn some russian martial art! *



Yep. In fact he just came out with some new videotapes.


----------



## berry king (Oct 26, 2002)

Why can i visit but not stay?


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 26, 2002)

We're hogging Vlad all to ourselves.
:boing2:


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 26, 2002)

haha...don't listen to Gou...there's enough Vladimir to go around


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *haha...don't listen to Gou...there's enough Vladimir to go around  *



You're always ruining my fun.
 

Anyone in L.A. might want to talk with the people on the systema website chat board to find partners. There is a hook up there for practitioners.


----------



## Todd (Oct 26, 2002)

Hey Doug,

What new videos are out? I haven't seen any notice of any new videos on the board.

Todd


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 27, 2002)

I'm going to be working with Vlad again next week sometime. I'll write down the names of the vids and post them here ok?


----------



## Arthur (Oct 31, 2002)

I believe there is a man named Jacob Goldblatt who is licensed to teach Systema, who resides in LA. 

If you contact Systema Arizona the teacher there (Kwan Lee) knows how to contact him.

You can get contact info for Systema Arizona on the affiliates page at Vladimir's website http://www.russianmartialart.com

Also I have seen a few people asking about the LA area in the Training Partners area of the Systema web board.

You might want to get in touch with them.

And of course go to the San Diego seminar! Nothing beats actually feeling Vladimir work.

Arthur


----------



## berry king (Oct 31, 2002)

I looked at russianmartialart.com but only found the seminar listing for 2002. Can you please tell me when his next seminar in san diego is? Thank you!


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 31, 2002)

Systema Arizona


----------



## analyst (Feb 20, 2005)

berry king said:
			
		

> Hi, i have recently become interested in russian martial arts, but have not been able to find a school that teaches it in the los angeles area. If anyone can help me out, i'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


 Any update on this?  I'll be in LA this summer and I'd love to at least look into systema.  It'd be sad to think there's no organized systema in the second-biggest city we've got


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Feb 20, 2005)

Martin Wheeler and Jacob Goldblat teach in L.A. They train at a public park right off the freeway (sorry I can't remember which freeway, either the 10 or the 105). Good group of guys and lots of fun. Their contact information can be found on Vlad's site, all you gotta do is look.

There is also a study group run by Joe Neal down in Costa Mesa. Joe is likewise great to train with and has a solid group. Joe hosts several seminars so his contact information can be found in the announcement section of Vlad's site. 

Enjoy,
mark j.


----------



## analyst (Feb 20, 2005)

Mark Jakabcsin said:
			
		

> Martin Wheeler and Jacob Goldblat teach in L.A. They train at a public park right off the freeway (sorry I can't remember which freeway, either the 10 or the 105). Good group of guys and lots of fun. Their contact information can be found on Vlad's site, all you gotta do is look.
> 
> There is also a study group run by Joe Neal down in Costa Mesa. Joe is likewise great to train with and has a solid group. Joe hosts several seminars so his contact information can be found in the announcement section of Vlad's site.
> 
> ...


 thanks, man

 Right after I bumped this I found them on Vlad's site, so I sent them an email.

 THis is even better actually, I can't afford another gym membership


----------

